# French passport renewal



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

We have an appointment tomorrow to renew our French passports and I thought I would pre-fill the forms beforehand and just give the dossier number to the person at the Mairie, I already bought the stamps at the Tabac. I got to the second page of the form and it asks for the birth date of your parents. Unfortunately for my husband's mother's date, he only has her year of birth. Is that going to be a problem for him? No one in his family knew the exact date of his mother's birth, just the year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What birthdate is indicated for his mother on his French birth certificate? I'd follow that format in filling out the passport forms.


----------



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

Everything worked out, all you need is the date of year. But the clerk my husband had told him the man at the photo shop should not have cut the photos, luckily he had four other ones that were not cut. My clerk didn't seem to care that they were cut. We should have our new passports in one month and no appointment is needed to retrieve them. Now onto my American renewal.


----------



## amyhb (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi,
The American Embassay in Paris is quick. My passport was renewed and delivered within ten working days after the reopening of USA passport services because of its COVID closure .
Make sure that the employee/owner of the photo shop sizes it exactly to American standards. I know my photo guy had to take my photo several times even with a copy of the printed specifications. I made a roundtrip home to retrieve my unexpired passport so he could duplicate the dimensions exactly. (Learned that lesson in 2010 with my first USA passport renewal in France.)
Cheers,
Amy


----------

